# Popular aquarium fish in the wild documentary



## Robbie X (5 Apr 2017)

Hi all, I have been watching this great documentary on youtube. It shows popular aquarium fish and plants in they're natural habitats. Its also very interesting to see the different substrate types, especially the clear river fine sand type. The guy also has a lot of other vids on his channel.


Could anyone recommend other vids of this type?


----------



## Smells Fishy (18 Apr 2017)

https://m.youtube.com/#/watch?list=LLkVjI2ImzSR1HgXy3HZ-sZw&v=Or55cKUj8mk

This is a great documentary no doubt about it.


----------



## Robbie X (20 Apr 2017)

Smells Fishy said:


> https://m.youtube.com/#/watch?list=LLkVjI2ImzSR1HgXy3HZ-sZw&v=Or55cKUj8mk
> 
> This is a great documentary no doubt about it.


Hi fishy, was the link meant to be for another documentary you were linking?


----------



## Smells Fishy (20 Apr 2017)

Yeah man, check it out its full of tropical fish and tells you all about them.


----------



## zozo (20 Apr 2017)

@Smells Fishy your link doesn't work, i guess you copied it from your watch list, this one is stored in your cookies.. We do not have your cooky data.. 
You need to paste the Share url bellow the video, that will always work.

But searching for filename Or55cKUj8mk which is in your pasted url ends up here.


so i assume that's the one..


----------



## Robbie X (20 Apr 2017)

Top man zozo


----------

